# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 1 لسنة 9  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة العليا* 
*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم 6 من مايو سنة 1978م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار / بدوى إبراهيم حمودة                                 رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين : عمر حافظ شريف وعلى أحمد كامل وأبو بكر محمد عطيه نواب رئيس المحكمة وطه أحمد أبو الخير ومحمد فهمى حسن عشرى الوكيلين بالمحكمة والمستشار كمال سلامه عبد الله.                                                                   أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار / محمد كمال محفوظ                                 المفوض*
*وحضور السيد / سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                                       أمين السر* 
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى طلب التفسير المقيد بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم1 لسنة 9 قضائية عليا   " تفسير ".*
*" الوقائع "**          طلب وزير العدل بكتابه المؤرخ فى 13 من مارس سنة 1973- بناء على طلب وزير المالية – إلى رئيس المحكمة العليا، إصدار قرار بتفسير الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 بفرض ضريبة على إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة وعلى الأرباح التجارية والصناعية وعلى كسب العمل المضافة بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 المعمول به اعتبارا من يوم 23 أغسطس سنة 1973 وذلك لبيان المقصود من عبارة الشركات التى تقوم بين الأصول والفروع القصر أو بين الأزواج أو بين بعضهم البعض"- الواردة فى الفقرة المذكورة.*
*          وجاء بهذا الطلب وبالمذكرة المرافقة له أن المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 سالف الذكر بعد تعديلها بالقانون رقم 199 لسنة 1960 والقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 المشار إليه تنص على ما يأتى:* 
*          " يعفى من الضريبة الأفراد والشركاء فى شركة التضامن والشركاء المتضامنون فى شركات التوصية الذين لا يجاوز صافى ربحهم السنوى 150 جنيها مهما كان نوع التجارة أو الصناعة التى يباشرونها، وذلك إذا كانوا غير متزوجين.*
*          فإذا كانوا من المتزوجين....* 
*          فإذا كان صافى الربح السنوى....* 
*          وفى تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة تعتبر فى حكم الممول الفرد، الشركات التى تقوم بين الأصول والفروع القصر أو بين الأزواج أو بين بعضهم البعض، وتربط الضريبة فى هذه الحالة باسم الأصل أو الزوج حسب الأحوال، دون أن يخل ذلك بحق الغير الشريك فى التمتع بالإعفاء بالنسبة لحصته فى الأرباح، وتعتبر أموال الشركة وأموال الأشخاص المكونين لها ضامنة لسداد الضرائب المستحقة. ويجوز فى جميع الأحوال لصاحب الشأن إثبات جدية الشركة".*
*          وقد أثار نص الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة سالفة الذكر- المضاف بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 – خلافا فى الرأى حول المقصود بعبارة " الشركات التى تقوم بين الأصول والفروع القصر أو بين الأزواج أو بين بعضهم البعض" الواردة فيه، فذهب رأى إلى أن هذه العبارة تشمل – على حد سواء – الشركات القائمة فعلا – وقت العمل بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973- بين هؤلاء وأولئك والشركات التى تقوم بينهم ابتداء من تاريخ العمل بالقانون المذكور.*
*          وذهب رأى آخر إلى قصر مدلول العبارة المذكورة على الشركات التى تقوم بينهم من تاريخ العمل بالقانون المشار إليه دون سواها.* 
*وإزاء هذا الخلاف بين وجهتى النظر المشار إليهما بصدد نص قانونى له أهميته فى مجال التطبيق بالنسبة إلى الشركاء فى شركات التضامن والشركاء المتضامنين فى شركات التوصية القائمة- وقت العمل بالقانون رقم 87 لسنة 1973 – بين الأصول والفروع القصر أو بين الأزواج أو بين بعضهم البعض، وما يترتب على ذلك من تمتع هؤلاء الشركاء أو عدم تمتعهم بالإعفاء المنصوص عليه فى المادة 49 سالفة الذكر، تقدم وزير العدل بطلب تفسيره عملا بأحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 ، وأرفق بالطلب -  تطبيقا لنص المادة 14 من القانون رقم 66 لسنة 1970 بشأن الإجراءات والرسوم أمام المحكمة العليا – مذكرة شارحة تضمنت الأسباب التى تستدعى التفسير وحافظة مستندات اشتملت على مذكرة لوزارة المالية فى الموضوع.*
*          وقيد الطلب برقم 1 لسنة 9 ق . عليا " تفسير* 
*          وأودعت هيئة المفوضين  تقريراً مسبباً بالرأى القانونى انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى أن العبارة المذكورة تشمل الشركات القائمة فى تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 والشركات التى تقوم فى تاريخ لاحق على السواء.*
*وحدد لنظر الطلب جلسة أول أبريل 1978 حيث نظر على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة ، وقررت المحكمة إرجاء النطق بالقرار إلى جلسة اليوم ، وفيها صدر القرار الآتى.* 
*" المحكمة "**          بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، وسماع الإيضاحات، والمداولة.*
*          من حيث إن الطلب استوفى الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً.*
*          ومن حيث إن الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 بفرض ضريبة على إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة وعلى الأرباح التجارية والصناعية وعلى كسب العمل، المضافة بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 تنص على أنه: " فى تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة تعتبر فى حكم الممول الفرد، الشركات التى تقوم بين الأصول والفروع القصر أو بين الأزواج أو بين بعضهم البعض وتربط الضريبة فى هذه الحالة باسم الأصل أو الزوج حسب الأحوال، دون أن يخل ذلك بحق الغير الشريك فى التمتع بالإعفاء بالنسبة لحصته فى الأرباح، وتعتبر أموال الشركة وأموال الأشخاص المكونين لها ضامنة لسداد الضرائب المستحقة. ويجوز فى جميع الأحوال لصاحب الشأن إثبات جدية الشركة".*
*          ومن حيث إن الخلاف فى تفسير هذا النص يثور حول عبارة " الشركات التى تقوم بين الأصول والفروع القصر، أو بين الأزواج، أو بين بعضهم البعض" الواردة بالفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 المضافة بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 – هل يقصد بها شركات التضامن وشركات التوصية المعقودة بين هؤلاء، وأولئك فى وقت لاحق على يوم 23 من أغسطس سنة 1973 وهو تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973، فحسب، أم أنها تنتظم كذلك شركات التضامن وشركات التوصية كافة يستوى فى ذلك ما يعقد منها بين هؤلاء وأولئك فى تاريخ لاحق على تاريخ العمل بالقانون المذكور وما كان قائماً منها فعلا يوم نفاذه.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يبين من استقصاء تاريخ نص المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 بفرض ضريبة على إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة وعلى الأرباح التجارية والصناعية وعلى كسب العمل أنه كان ينظم إعفاء الأفراد والشركات فى شركات التضامن والشركاء المتضامنين فى شركات التوصية من الضريبة ثم طرأت عليه بعض تعديلات فى هذا الصدد وقد خلا النص منذ صدور القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 المشار إليه حتى عام 1969 من تنظيم علاج شامل لمكافحة التهرب من الضريبة- وفى هذا العام صدر القانون رقم 77 لسنة 1969 باضافة فقرة جديدة تلى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 نصها الآتى: " وبالنسبة إلى الشركاء المتضامنين فى شركات التضامن وشركات التوصية والشركاء فى شركات الواقع يقتصر الإعفاء على الشركاء البالغين أو القصر المأذون لهم فى الاتجار أو الذين أذن لنائبهم فى الاستمرار فى التجارة".*
*          وجاء فى المذكرة الإيضاحية عن هذه الفقرة أن التعديل يهدف إلى معالجة ظاهرة الشركات الصورية سواء أكانت مستوفية للشروط القانونية للشركات أو شركات واقع ذلك إزاء ما لوحظ من التجاء بعض الممولين إلى تكوين شركات صورية بينهم وبين أولادهم القصر بهدف تفتيت الربح للتخلص من أداء الضريبة وقد أثارت هذه الحالة منازعات كثيرة أمام القضاء وخلافا فى التطبيق كما اختلفت بشأنها فتاوى مجلس الدولة وإذ كان توزيع الأرباح فى الشركات والتمتع بالإعفاءات المقررة فى القانون مناطه التحقق من جدية المزاولة وقيام مشاركة حقيقية صحيحة الأركان وكانت أحوال الشركات الصورية تتطلب مواجهة من المشرع فقد رؤى معالجتها بإضافة فقرة جديدة إلى نص المادة 41 تقضى بألايتمتع بالإعفاءات المشار إليها بالمادة المذكورة إلا الشركاء البالغون أو القصر المأذون لهم أو لنائبهم بالاتجار وفى تحقق أى من الحالتين قرينة على جدية مزاولة النشاط.*
*          وفى عام 1973 صدر القانون رقم 78 لهذا العام بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 وذلك بإضافة مادة جديدة برقم 34 مكرراً وفقرة جديدة إلى المادة 41 من القانون المذكور وتنص المادة 34 مكررا على أنه " إذا ربطت الضريبة على شخص أو شركة وثبت أنه يعمل لحساب شخص آخر أو شركة أخرى بطريق الصورية أو التواطؤ للحصول على مزايا أو للتهرب من أى التزامات مقررة فى أحكام هذا القانون كان الممول الظاهر والحقيقى مسئولين على وجه التضامن عن سداد الضرائب المستحقة على الأرباح.*
*          ويعتبر ممولاً ظاهرا يعمل لحساب الممول الحقيقى المتنازل إليه عن المنشأة أو المنقول إليه ترخيصها إذا كانت تجمعه بالمتنازل أو صاحب الترخيص علاقة عمل أو كان التنازل أو نقل الترخيص بين الأصول والفروع أو بين الأزواج.*
*          ويجوز فى جميع الأحوال لصاحب الشأن أن يثبت جدية التصرف" .*
*          كما تنص الفقرة المضافة إلى المادة 41 من القانون على أنه " فى تطبيق أحكام هذه المادة تعتبر فى حكم الممول الفرد الشركات التى تقوم بين الأصول والفروع أو بين الأزواج وبين بعضهم البعض... ويجوز فى جميع الأحوال لصاحب الشأن إثبات جدية الشركة".*
*          ومن حيث إنه يستفاد من ذلك أن الشارع استهدف بالتعديلات سالفة الذكر مكافحة التهرب من الضريبة على اختلاف صوره وأساليبه سواء أكان ذلك بإنشاء شركات صورية بين الممولين وبين فروعهم أو بين الأزواج وبين بعضهم بقصد تجزئة الأرباح وتفتيتها كى يبلغ كل شريك حد الإعفاء من الضريبة أم كان التهرب بإتخاذ الممول ممولاً ظاهرا كى تربط الضريبة بأسمه.*
*          ومن حيث إن الأصل فى تطبيق القانون من حيث الزمان أن التشريع الجديد يسرى بأثر فورى مباشر على الوقائع التى تقع بعد تاريخ نفاذه.*
*          وأساس هذه القاعدة أن التشريع الجديد يعتبر فى نظر الشارع أفضل من التشريع القديم، ومقتضى ذلك أن تخضع لسلطان هذا التشريع كل الآثار التى تتم فى ظله ولو كانت ناشئة عن وقائع تمت قبل تاريخ نفاذه وذلك توحيدا للحكم بين المراكز القانونية، ولا يعد ذلك تطبيقاً للتشريع بأثر رجعى بل هو إعمال للأثر الفورى المقرر فى المادة 187 من الدستور التى تنص على أن " لا تسرى أحكام القوانين إلا على ما يقع من تاريخ العمل بها ولا يترتب عليها أثر فيما وقع قبلها" ذلك أن الدستور إذ يقرر فى هذا النص مبدأ عدم رجعية التشريع فإنه يقرر فى ذات الوقت مبدأ الأثر الفورى المباشر للتشريع، ولما كانت تشريعات الضرائب تعد من القوانين الآمرة المتعلقة بالنظام العام وكان الأصل فيها أن تصدر لمواجهة الأوضاع الضريبية القائمة وقت نفاذها وما يستجد من أوضاع بعد تاريخ العمل بها تحقيقاً للمساواة بين الخاضعين للضريبة فإن الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 بفرض ضريبة على إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة وعلى الأرباح التجارية والصناعية وعلى كسب العمل المضافة بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 تسرى بأثر فورى مباشر على الشركات التى تقوم بعد تاريخ نفاذه كما تسرى على الشركات القائمة وقت العمل به فى يوم 23 من أغسطس سنة 1973، ولا يعد ذلك تطبيقا لهذه الفقرة بأثر رجعى يؤيد هذا النظر:*
*          أولاً – أن الأصل فى تحديد ضريبة الأرباح التجارية والصناعية وفقا لنص المادة 38 من القانون 14 لسنة 1939 أن تحدد سنوياً على أساس مقدار الأرباح الصافية فى السنة المالية السابقة أو فى فترة الأثنى عشر شهرا التى اعتبرت نتيجتها أساساً لوضع آخر ميزانية، كما أن كل سنة مالية تعتبر وحدة قائمة بذاتها ومستقلة عن السنوات المالية الأخرى، وإذ كان القانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 سالف الذكر قد عمل به اعتبارا من 23 أغسطس سنة 1973 فإن الشركات التى كانت منشأة قبل تاريخ نفاذه بين الأصول والفروع القصر أو بين الأزواج أو بين بعضهم البعض ولم يمض على إنشائها سنة مالية كاملة واستمرت تباشر نشاطها بعد تاريخ العمل به حتى أكتملت سنتها المالية تكون خاضعة لهذا القانون فى خصوص تحديد الضريبة ووعائها رغم إنشائها قبل تاريخ العمل به وذلك تطبيقا لمبدأ سنوية الأرباح ومبدأ استقلال السنوات المالية.*
*          ثانياً – أن تفسير لفظ " يقوم " الوارد بنص الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 بأنه إذ ورد بصيغة الفعل المضارع فإنه يعنى الشركات التى تنشأ بعد تاريخ نفاذ القانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 دون الشركات التى كانت قائمة قبل ذلك – هذا التفسير مردود بأن الشركات القائمة وقت نفاذ القانون يصدق عليها أنها تقوم أى توجد فى هذا التاريخ كما أن  تفسير اللفظ المذكور على النحو يتفق مع هدف الشارع من إضافة الفقرة المذكورة إلى المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 وهو مكافحة التهرب من الوفاء بالضريبة.*
*          ثالثاً – لو فرض " وهو فرض ينقضه ما تقدم من أسباب" أن نص الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 المتقدم ذكره يسرى بأثر رجعى فإنه نص آمر يتعلق بالنظام العام شأنه فى ذلك شأن النصوص المنظمة لموضوع الضرائب ومن ثم فهو يسرى بأثر رجعى ولو خلا من نص يقضى بذلك.*
*          ومن حيث إنه يخلص مما تقدم أن عبارة " الشركات التى تقوم بين الأصول والفروع القصر أو بين الأزواج أو بين بعضهم البعض" الواردة فى الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 بفرض ضريبة على إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة وعلى الأرباح التجارية والصناعية وعلى كسب العمل، والمضافة بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 يقصد بها الشركات القائمة فعلا وقت العمل بهذا القانون الأخير فى 23 من أغسطس سنة 1973 وما ينشأ منها من تاريخ لاحق.*
*" فلهذه الأسباب "**وبعد الإطلاع على المادة 187 من الدستور والمادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 المعدلة بالقانون رقم 199 لسنة 1960 والقانون رقم 77 لسنة 1969 والقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973، وعلى المادة 34 مكرراً من القانون المذكور المضافة بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1963 .*



*قررت المحكمة*

*" أن المقصود بعبارة " الشركات التى تقوم بين الأصول والفروع القصر أو بين الأزواج أو بين بعضهم البعض" - الواردة فى الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 14 لسنة 1939 بفرض ضريبة على إيرادات رؤوس الأموال المنقولة وعلى الأرباح التجارية والصناعية وعلى كسب العمل، والمضافة بالقانون رقم 78 لسنة 1973 هو " الشركات القائمة فعلا فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون الأخير فى 23 من أغسطس سنة 1973 وما ينشأ منها من تاريخ لاحق" .*

----------

